# Abandoned Ammunition Factory



## Stamp (Apr 28, 2010)

Yesterday, I had to go to an abandoned WWII ammunition factory for work in the morning and later in the day.  I didn't have my camera with me in the morning, but I stopped home to get my gear on the way back.  It really turned out to be a schmorgasboard for any photographer....  Here are a few shots I got....

1.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12.)


----------



## ArA (Apr 28, 2010)

Great shots, I really like 7, 8, and 10. This could be a great spot for a model shoot! Is this out in Louisville?


----------



## Stamp (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks ArA.  It's outside of Louisville on the Indiana side of the river... I was thinking the same thing, but I don't have any models, and you'd have to get by the armed guards at the gate...


----------



## ArA (Apr 28, 2010)

Ahh, I see. How did you get past them for these shots?


----------



## Stamp (Apr 28, 2010)

I work for the government, and our agency has a warehouse back there... I just somehow managed to wander off the beaten path with my camera gear.


----------

